# Artists needed for Heresy-Online Fantasy Project



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

We are in the process of setting up a fully sanctioned Heresy-Online Fantasy project. I wont go in to any specific details here as it will remain under wraps whilst in development.

We are looking for artists that can produce accurate concept work to a high standard and/or work with artwork using computer packages such as Photoshop, etc.

Send me a pm if you would like to get involved or have any questions.


----------



## Durinthiam (Nov 7, 2008)

*strokes beard* 

Howww interesting


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

> *strokes beard*
> 
> Howww interesting


hmmmmmmmm,
i also strokes Durinthiam beard....:scratchhead:,


----------



## Durinthiam (Nov 7, 2008)

Oi, gerroff!


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

Durinthiam said:


> Oi, gerroff!




it's big enough for the both of us :so_happy::biggrin:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Just a brief note, pm's are preferable to tugging of each others beards....:wink:


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> Just a brief note, pm's are preferable to tugging of each others beards....:wink:



lol, sorry squeekk:..i'll pm you asap


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

If anyone else is floating around with oodles of artistic talent and a little spare time on their hands we still have plenty to do on the project and have a few side projects with a little wider scope, so feel free to pm me if you are interested.


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Here is some art that I did yesterday at about 2 am, what do you think?


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

What type of art exactly.. I'm kinda lost.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah unfortunately it is rather awkward to describe in detail what is wanted from artists when the project is largely under wraps. Though I'll try to outline what we want in a little more detail, see if that helps.

Basically we need two main types if you like of artists; people who can produce accurate and detailed concept sketches, and people who can work with computer packages such as photoshop (though what you used would be your perogative) to produce relatively simple symbols, icons, etc, and/or are abole to rework a predrawn image; i.e. cleaning up a hand drawn image, editing images for symmetry, breaking images down in to small sections, etc, etc.

I can't really go in to anymore detail here, but if you have some spare time and think you might be able to add something to the project please pm me, and I will fill you in.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Update:

Thanks to a few new additions we currently have a full compliment of artists for the moment, but pm's from interested people are still welcome as the line up may change and it is likely that as the project progresses we will need new skills.


----------



## Durinthiam (Nov 7, 2008)

squeek said:


> Update:
> 
> Thanks to a few new additions we currently have a full compliment of artists for the moment, but pm's from interested people are still welcome as the line up may change and it is likely that as the project progresses we will need new skills.


and willing sacrfices to Bernard the Hamster God of Art are always welcome :alcoholic:


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

CommanderAnthor said:


> What type of art exactly.. I'm kinda lost.



some one must have stole it ?.....you can't leave bloody anything hanging around these days


----------

